# Westerville Reservoir



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

I was looking today Google Maps and I came across Westerville Reservoir on the map. I was just wondering if anyone here have fished this lake.

Darryl


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

There is already a post about this that was made last year. Try doing a search for the post...


----------



## Batt201 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, someone is having a bad day.........


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

> Wow, someone is having a bad day.........


Batt201... I have no idea what that was about? I was just saying there is already a post and there is a SEARCH section on the site for a REASON so why don't people use it?


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

From what I have heard, there is very little public access, if any, to this reservoir. It does hold alot of good fish in it, though. I used to have a friend that lived on it that allowed me to fish off thier property.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Does the public waterway laws play into this. If I could find a legal way to the lake could it be fished from a canoe? Just curious... and it wasn't in the other threads that I could find.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Talk to westerville. You are asking the wrong crowd.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mushi- That was pretty much what I got to thinking after I made the post.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I do remember a post last year and I thought it was decided that it was private and you needed permission from the property owners to fish it? Don't take my words as the facts, but I remember reading the post


----------



## Rec (Mar 27, 2006)

If you look at the satelite image from Google Maps you will notice that the lake is surrounded by the Highland Lakes subdivision and Lakes Country Club golf course on three sides and Parkmoor Estates subdivision on the dam side. Access to the lake is pretty much imposible. I have a friend who lives near the dam in Parkmore Estates. I have fished the dam area with him, as he can walk to it from his backyard. Caught quite a few small bass, but I wouldn't suggest trying to fish do to access issues.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

i heard some kids drowned there years ago....helps the no access argument. "heard" not sure if actually happened


----------

